# My partner has passed away



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

The late Panzer Dee Vohn Wheaton.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear man. Looks like a very Large dog. Hope the best..


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea she was bigger than most males, gentle as could be... smart... we had a black lab acrost the street that bit my brother, panzer opend the gate and got that dog off of him... whats really hard is she had a tumor. we dident know it was there. she got sick we dident kmnow why, the vet couldent find it. it burst 2 days befopre i was due home....so for the last 3 months of her life, i dident get to see her.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

sorry for your loss man...it's never easy


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

condolences


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My sympathies as well


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss....


----------



## jlvatns (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Trust me, take your time and hold on to the memories then Panzer will live on till you meet again.

My condolences.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

between you an zettler you guys have me all teared up.  sad stuff

He looks like a great dog I love shepards, they are beautiful smart dogs.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

the sad part that i see every day, she listened better than the kids


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Same thing happened to me with my Vizsla 2 years back. I know how you feel.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Beautiful friend... very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

It is a beautiful thing, this relationship that we have with our canine friends. Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss!!


----------

